# Vortex Tunnel Build from 2015



## theamzngq (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi there, new to the forum, just wanted to share my biggest project ever from last year, a 20ft vortex tunnel! here are a couple of build shots:


































And some video:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/w0tciwrjl3tywxy/IMG_0032.MOV?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/0xkcyrqy96wh1ti/IMG_0034.MOV?dl=0

And people going through it:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/x8mth5f3msziynx/IMG_0137.mp4?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/1i4wx5at9b1lkc2/IMG_0138.mp4?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/7wfhb760izvn2s6/IMG_0139.mp4?dl=0

There were tons of things going on in our backyard, but another one of our favorites with the Magic Mirror digital puppet:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/4vv74z4jfbgq64n/Magic%20Mirror.mp4?dl=0

Overall we had about 1500 people come through our backyard! If that sounds like a lot, our block is well known throughout town for being hardcore. We get a permit from the city to close the street off to vehicle traffic and last year the unofficial count on our whole block was around 5000...


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweeeet set up!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is an impressive build! Wow!

The puppet is way cool, too.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I just LOVE vortex tunnels but don't have the ability to build one. I love the illusion it creates. Great mirror too. well done.


----------



## theamzngq (Sep 1, 2016)

thank you, it was a lot of work, but in the end it was worth it (like most things)!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

That is just wonderful. I wish I had the ability to build stuff like this! Great setup all the way around and I can not even imagine how crazy your block is - thousands of TOTs?!?? :googly: Holy Moly!


----------



## djgra79 (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi David. Great looking effects!
Do you have any more info on your magic mirror and how it works or how you built it?


----------



## theamzngq (Sep 1, 2016)

Yes, actually. We took a frame and removed the picture, leaving the glass. We then used mirror spray paint on the inside, leaving the center unpainted. 

The digital puppet software is available online for about $10. It was running on a laptop which had an external monitor connected. The monitor was mirroring the laptop display so they both showed the same thing. We mounted the monitor to a piece of plywood, then hung the frame over it, making sure that the character was in the middle un-mirrored section. 

The person operating the mirror could puppet the digital character with the space bar and other keys. We installed a night vision camera so the operator could see the person standing in front of the mirror so they could interact. We also gave him a microphone with a voice changing module so he sounded "magical". 

I'll post some pictures when I get a chance so you can see some of the process.


----------



## theamzngq (Sep 1, 2016)

Here you go! One other thing we did was set up a chute for the candy to come out below the faux fireplace. We'd run a puff of fog first, then drop candy in. It made for a fun way to hand out candy.


----------



## theamzngq (Sep 1, 2016)

Last couple shots:


----------



## djgra79 (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks David. What a great effect! I'll definitely keep this in mind for next year


----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

Amazing! I thought that was actually your living room. I love the vortex tunnel. Great job!


----------



## theamzngq (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks! That was actually an ez up on a platform I built in the middle of the backyard...


----------



## AuvilleHaunt (Nov 4, 2016)

Nice!


----------

